# Firework's Journal



## n3rd3tt3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Before I start, I just wanna say that there is no posting on this thread except for it is a new entry. If you have anything to say, message me. Thanks


----------



## n3rd3tt3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Day 1: July 30th, 2012
Time I've Had Him: 3 months
Nothing has really happened today or yesterday. Firework has just been his usual, derpy self. Here soon I am going to PetCo to get a new tank, a girl CT, new pellets (Hikari), some decor and gravel, and some Yogies as treats for my hamsters. I'm still pretty new at betta care, and people say you should let them play around w/mirrors. Sometime I want to try it and see if Firework likes it. Firework is very playful, but he's had a rough life. Originally, my friend bought him as decor for her new room. She most likely didn't know SQUAT about bettas. She fed him random amounts of pellets each day and didn't really clean his bowl. It was highly cloudy in his little habitat and I felt so bad for him. When my friend was doing something rather boring, I'd just watch little Firework in his bowl. He'd barely move at all, and he seemed like he was gonna die. About a week later, she gave him to me and I kept the name Firework because that is what she named him when she got him. And that's Firework's life story... so far


----------



## n3rd3tt3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Day 2: July 31st, 2012
3rd Month with Firework
Today, I decided to try out using a mirror on Firework, and he loved it! It was so cool to watch him flare at it and look at himself. He is VERY entertaining, IMO. I still don't have the female CT, but hopefully we can buy her tomorrow or sometime this week. I wanna go do the mirror thing again, ttyl.


----------

